#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Do the DO tank need an internal floating roof?.

## lamlviv

Hey everybody, 


just one question regarding to design a tank for containing DO. 

The question is do DO tank need to install an internal floating roof ?.See More: Do the DO tank need an internal floating roof?.

----------

